# [SOLVED] HP P1106 Printer or uninstall



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

Got a Windows 8 consumer preview problem. My HP Laserjet P1006 printer will not print. I don't know how to fix it. I would uninstall but it seems I cannot find the restoration disk I made for Windows 7. HELP!!


----------

